# World's biggest Pets - in case you missed it!



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

World's Biggest Pets | World's Biggest Pets | Channel 5


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

going to watch now, thank you


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Gonna watch and look out for the man eating burm now :2thumb:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Pouched rats on there too!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I saw this!

Was very impressed with the reptile girl, I thought she was very dedicated, animals looked well kept and she deserved credit for admitting defeat with the snake.

Just don't get me started on the Gambian Pouched Rat bit :bash:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

True Pouchie, did not do them justice at all :gasp:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I think whoever it was claimed to have been a breeder but not sure why she then went on to allow filming of a bite due to poor handling because not only would that have been a poor advert, it didn't exactly show the rats in a very good light.

I didn't like the small child being allowed to handle either but the worst part was the harness bit. 

Just don't know what possesses people to do it. Any self respecting exotics keeper would run a mile from these wacky shows that do nothing but make the public think we are all nutters.

BEMA is building a good relationship with the BBC so that we can help them with genuine requests to film species for wildlife documentaries but we deny many a request to be put in touch with private keepers for these 'entertainment' type shows where shock value is the only interest.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Pouchie said:


> Was very impressed with the reptile girl,


Gotta disagree there, but I guess it's all been said on the other thread about her in the snake section.

The pouched rat woman was a knob too.

In spite of what any of them say, there's only one reason that people do these kind of shows......to get their faces on the tele. Whilst people still crave their 15 minutes, the TV production companies will still make 'em. And it's the biting incidents that pull in the viewers.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> I saw this!
> 
> Was very impressed with the reptile girl, I thought she was very dedicated, animals looked well kept and she deserved credit for admitting defeat with the snake.
> 
> Just don't get me started on the Gambian Pouched Rat bit :bash:


I thought most of it was farcical and their information was so incorrect.

I think the Gambian Rat section would do more to put people off (which might not be a bad thing given that people who only want to own animals so they can say they have the biggest ??? in the world, shouldn't be encouraged imao)

It was totally obvious to me that she didn't normally walk that rat outside on a harness, so why did she do it? Because the TV company asked, no doubt. In which case why didn't she take the female, who probably would have been much better - but of course she wasn't the biggest was she??

The cat show stuff was just exaggerated and incorrect. The Midland Counties show is not "one of the most important events in the cat calendar", it's a normal all breed cat show and there is one just like that in different part of the UK on almost every weekend throughout the year and that judge's name is "Hansson" not "Hansom" - could they not even get that right. That's very poor research.

I agree the girl with the snakes came out of it good, except I just found myself thinking, if she knew the snake was in a bad mood, why did she take it to the vet - surely it should have been left alone? But then maybe the TV company couldn't come back another day???

I did think that the wolfhound breeders came out looking good because of their outlook that if they don't think people are right, then they won't sell them a puppy. Of course the TV got that wrong too because according to what I learned in geography Limerick is in Ireland not Scotland! :bash:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

agree - luckily for exotics keepers this particular show focussed on cats and dogs mainly and the pouched rat bit seemed to be the shortest plus the capybara was american.

the Maine **** made me chuckle as a male weighing in at 17lbs is not at all impressive. I've known of 18lbs females. My male was 20lbs and that isn't exactly unheard of. His grandfather was 28lbs - now THAT is impressive lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Gotta disagree there, but I guess it's all been said on the other thread about her in the snake section.
> .


I'm not too experienced in reptiles but to my novice eyes I thought her animals looked really healthy and I liked her attitude.. off to see what snakey people are saying on other thread now lol


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Pouchie said:


> I'm not too experienced in reptiles but to my novice eyes I thought her animals looked really healthy and I liked her attitude.. off to see what snakey people are saying on other thread now lol


She got quite a vicious flaming. I tried not to join in on criticising her husbandry etc (there RFUK police were already doing that), but I was curious as to her motivation for doing the programme _when we've all seen_ the way these shows are edited together, and _we all know_ they just want to make us look foolish. 

My dad used to be a driving instructor, and he was asked countless times to take part in reality documentaries......he always said "no", because he knew they would be after sensationalist crap. When will exotic keepers wake up and realise the same thing? As I said, they just want to get their faces on the tele!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

.........in fact, _bizarrely_, the only ones that came off fairly well in the show were the yanks!!!

(ok, well maybe not the bison family, but the capybara woman did.)


Nobody's mentioned the fat rabbit fed on a wholly inappropriate diet yet:whistling2:


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

feorag said:


> I did think that the wolfhound breeders came out looking good because of their outlook that if they don't think people are right, then they won't sell them a puppy. Of course the TV got that wrong too because according to what I learned in geography Limerick is in Ireland not Scotland! :bash:


The wolfhound breeders are in Limerigg in Central Scotland, but it did sound like the person said Limerick! The guy who breeds the wolfhounds used to work in the same company as me, a few years back.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I was absolutely gobsmacked at the amount of stuff on that rabbit's tray never mind how totally inappropriate it was for the rabbit to eat that crap. :bash: The advice she had been given was right, a good quality rabbit food and lots of hay, with the odd fresh veg thrown in is the best diet for a rabbit. What she was feeding that rabbit will surely shorten its life! :bash:

And after 25+ years in the cat fancy I'm sick of hearing people say that they want a **** because it's the biggest cat! :bash:


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> .........in fact, _bizarrely_, the only ones that came off fairly well in the show were the yanks!!!
> 
> (ok, well maybe not the bison family, but the capybara woman did.)


I heard of the woman before the show... I'm pretty sure it's the same person that kept Caplin Rous. (they certainly look the same, and they're both called Melanie, and Caplin's owner now has a capybara called Garibaldi which could easily be shortened to 'Gary') I'm very surprised that they didn't mention the ROUS foundation or Caplin, though.
I think she deserves at least a bit of praise. Might be worth a look on her website. She certainly seems very dedicated.

Other than that, though, I was really not happy with most of the owners. Especially pouched rat girl. Breeding a rescue rat JUST because he's the biggest? That would be bad enough, but from what I've heard, the overall genetic health of pouchies is getting worse and worse at a rapid rate. Ugh. No. Just no.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amazonia said:


> The wolfhound breeders are in Limerigg in Central Scotland, but it did sound like the person said Limerick! The guy who breeds the wolfhounds used to work in the same company as me, a few years back.


I wondered if it was Limerigg, but I actually put the subtitles on to see and the subtitles were wrong and said Limerick.


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

feorag said:


> The cat show stuff was just exaggerated and incorrect. The Midland Counties show is not "one of the most important events in the cat calendar", it's a normal all breed cat show and there is one just like that in different part of the UK on almost every weekend throughout the year and that judge's name is "Hansson" not "Hansom" - could they not even get that right. That's very poor research.


I had a chuckle at this too - especially as it shows his judging table at one point with his name plate on it

I highly expected it to be the Supreme not just a normal bog standard show 

Ironically I saw them filming at the Lincolnshire show back in June - I'm guessing they didn't do well then either... *goes to check programme*

The couple in it I know from showing my own Maine ***** (and Siamese... and Orientals...) and they are both lovely people and their cats are very well looked after. However I think it kinda over emphasised "crazy cat people" when the show went on about booking days off work to groom them and the pressures of winning which I didnt think was very good

Cat shows at the moment have become so cliquey (GCCF not TICA) and newcomers really are not welcomed and this just added to that.

:whip:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

elmthesofties said:


> I heard of the woman before the show... I'm pretty sure it's the same person that kept Caplin Rous. (they certainly look the same, and they're both called Melanie, and Caplin's owner now has a capybara called Garibaldi which could easily be shortened to 'Gary') I'm very surprised that they didn't mention the ROUS foundation or Caplin, though.
> I think she deserves at least a bit of praise. Might be worth a look on her website. She certainly seems very dedicated.
> 
> Other than that, though, I was really not happy with most of the owners. Especially pouched rat girl. Breeding a rescue rat JUST because he's the biggest? That would be bad enough, but from what I've heard, the overall genetic health of pouchies is getting worse and worse at a rapid rate. Ugh. No. Just no.


Agreed. The genetic health of ukcb pouched rats has never been good enough to continue breeding them, most of us realised that almost immediately and quit breeding but a select couple of breeders decided to take the opportunity to corner a market and produce enough to keep the population muddling along with its epilepsy, ringtail, torpor and genetic aggression.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Pouchie said:


> Agreed. The genetic health of ukcb pouched rats has never been good enough to continue breeding them, most of us realised that almost immediately and quit breeding but a select couple of breeders decided to take the opportunity to corner a market and produce enough to keep the population muddling along with its epilepsy, ringtail, torpor and genetic aggression.


I didn't know that. I know of someone breeding them too! :gasp:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

The reptile lass was a bit of a prat tbf, she stated in the thread in the snake section that she took Mila to the vets because the production team had asked her to for the show, even though she knew she was bad tempered. No way on earth was it 16 foot. And her mother saying she wanted it pts had my mum raging never mind me. 

The cat people I though were sweet but ended up looking like nutters. 
The wolfhound people again seemed lovely and clearly cared


Pouched rat woman I know nothing about them, but I laughed when she got bit, but I closed my eyes and got my dad to tell me when the kid didn't have hold of it anymore. 


Long story short, everyone ended up looking crackers and as usual exotic and reptile keepers all look like they've got a screw loose. Apparently no money was involved but I'm not too sure I buy that..


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jasberfloob said:


> I had a chuckle at this too - especially as it shows his judging table at one point with his name plate on it
> 
> I highly expected it to be the Supreme not just a normal bog standard show
> 
> ...


Well the pronunciation sounded reasonable enough, but the nameplate confirmed it - have you ever seen a nameplate on a judge's trolley?? Never!!! Like you I thought it was going to be the Supreme or the National. They are the only 'highlight' shows - the rest are all the same. I know some section are very cliquey, but the SLH section was never cliquey when we were showing.



cloggers said:


> The reptile lass was a bit of a prat tbf, she stated in the thread in the snake section that she took Mila to the vets because the production team had asked her to for the show, even though she knew she was bad tempered. No way on earth was it 16 foot. And her mother saying she wanted it pts had my mum raging never mind me.
> 
> The cat people I though were sweet but ended up looking like nutters.
> The wolfhound people again seemed lovely and clearly cared
> ...


If that snake had been mine, I would have just said that she wasn't in the right mood to be OK with that kind of handling and would have said no. If that girl had done that, she'd have got a lot more respect from everyone on here imao.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

feorag said:


> If that snake had been mine, I would have just said that she wasn't in the right mood to be OK with that kind of handling and would have said no. If that girl had done that, she'd have got a lot more respect from everyone on here imao.


Exactly! It just annoyed me, and the statements her mum was making about iher not coming back in the house or being pts. I understand as a sudden reaction because she was upset, but if she'd really been owning reptiles since she was seven like she said then she should know its a wild animal and your going to get bit.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

just watched it now, anyone got the link to the thread in the snake section i cant find it?? probably worth a read


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> just watched it now, anyone got the link to the thread in the snake section i cant find it?? probably worth a read


Here it is:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/921851-worlds-bigest-pets-chanel-5-a.html

15 pages until it got locked. If you go on national TV of course there will be "comments"!


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

had a read of the other thread also and I have to say I am absolutely appalled. Not at the show but at the behaviour of people on here. They are saying to her that she is ruining the reptile hobby for them. Well people like that are ruining RFUK for me! I came on here and was happy to see what appeared to be a friendly community of people politely teaching each other and giving friendly advice when half the time it's people trolling and acting like they are back on the playground, being judgemental and abusive while hiding behind a keyboard. I'd like to see them say half of that stuff to Nikki's face. Why couldn't they message her politely telling her how and why her animals should be kept differently IN THEIR OPINION rather than saying how they 'should' or 'are supposed to be' kept when there is no right or wrong because these people have none or very little scientific data to support their views and the only perfect way you can keep an animal is outside in it's natural habitat and natural diet. Almost made me decide to leave this forum all together but since I have seen some friendly people I'm willing to give it another chance and hopefully try to avoid the vultures that like to pick on anything thats said.


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

feorag said:


> Well the pronunciation sounded reasonable enough, but the nameplate confirmed it - have you ever seen a nameplate on a judge's trolley?? Never!!! Like you I thought it was going to be the Supreme or the National. They are the only 'highlight' shows - the rest are all the same. I know some section are very cliquey, but the SLH section was never cliquey when we were showing.


Its very cliquey and bitchy these days - depending who bred your cat some people don't talk to others and theres alot of back stabbing

Its put me off showing my MCs - I think I'll probably stick to Siamese/orientals instead as I've never had any issues


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

It was the rabbit bit that incensed me. She feeds it inappropriate food because what the vet says is boring. She found out the week after she bought it that it was a giant breed. I wish tv programmes would air responsible keepers instead of complete morons who should be arrested and charged with neglect - the woman was openly saying she was ignoring the vet's instructions and therefore neglecting it. :whip::censor:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Loderuna said:


> It was the rabbit bit that incensed me. She feeds it inappropriate food because what the vet says is boring. She found out the week after she bought it that it was a giant breed. I wish tv programmes would air responsible keepers instead of complete morons who should be arrested and charged with neglect - the woman was openly saying she was ignoring the vet's instructions and therefore neglecting it. :whip::censor:


That was the main thing that "leapt out" at me when watching - she totally disregarded what the vet had told her and fed Weetabix. I also wondered why she put the rabbit on the desk at the beginning as it must have struggled to get down. We didn't see how it got down but I presume it didn't have to jump straight onto the floor?

As for the snake - we don't keep them and I have no knowledge of them, but I thought it wrong of the girl to take the snake on when neither parent was overly keen (she has 88 already) and her father said he certainly didn't want it. What then went on was pretty awful for all concerned, not least of all the snake.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Stephen P said:


> That was the main thing that "leapt out" at me when watching - she totally disregarded what the vet had told her and fed Weetabix. I also wondered why she put the rabbit on the desk at the beginning as it must have struggled to get down. We didn't see how it got down but I presume it didn't have to jump straight onto the floor?
> 
> As for the snake - we don't keep them and I have no knowledge of them, but I thought it wrong of the girl to take the snake on when neither parent was overly keen (she has 88 already) and her father said he certainly didn't want it. What then went on was pretty awful for all concerned, not least of all the snake.


I'm pretty sure it jumped off the desk after getting its leg tangled in a lead...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That was the first thing I said to my husband. Why is she putting it on a desk which is covered in stuff and with all those wires, which are a hazard on it? He immediately hopped over and got caught in the wires and nearly pulled the screen off the desk. I wouldn't want a large rabbit of mine jumping off anything that height that's for sure.

And sorry, have to agree my first thought about the snake girl was, she's living in her parents house and they've told her they didn't want it, but she still took it! In my book that shows no respect for her parents.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I was waiting for that poor rabbit to snap its leg :shock:



RubyTiger said:


> had a read of the other thread also and I have to say I am absolutely appalled. Not at the show but at the behaviour of people on here. They are saying to her that she is ruining the reptile hobby for them. Well people like that are ruining RFUK for me! I came on here and was happy to see what appeared to be a friendly community of people politely teaching each other and giving friendly advice when half the time it's people trolling and acting like they are back on the playground, being judgemental and abusive while hiding behind a keyboard. I'd like to see them say half of that stuff to Nikki's face. Why couldn't they message her politely telling her how and why her animals should be kept differently IN THEIR OPINION rather than saying how they 'should' or 'are supposed to be' kept when there is no right or wrong because these people have none or very little scientific data to support their views and the only perfect way you can keep an animal is outside in it's natural habitat and natural diet. Almost made me decide to leave this forum all together but since I have seen some friendly people I'm willing to give it another chance and hopefully try to avoid the vultures that like to pick on anything thats said.


She was feeding some of her animals incorrect food, and not all the enclosures were set up well.
At the end of the day people are passionate about the animals they keep and seeing someone keep them in a way that could make them ill is upsetting. Its a public forum, people are always going to state their opinions, not always in the nicest way. I don't think she was remotely capable of keeping the 88 reptiles she had. The commentary over the documentary made the snake out to be an aggressive animal that deliberately bit then tried to 'attack' its owner which again upset people. 
There have already been campaigns from the APA and other societies that snakes over a certain size and specific species should be banned in a similar fashion to the DDA. That show certainly didn't make big snake owners look good, it didn't make any snake owners look good to be quite honest. The last thing we need is bad publicity. 



feorag said:


> And sorry, have to agree my first thought about the snake girl was, she's living in her parents house and they've told her they didn't want it, but she still took it! In my book that shows no respect for her parents.


My mum doesn't want a burm in the house, I'll be going to uni next year and she wouldn't be able to handle it on her own. As much as one is my dream snake, I don't have one. That wouldn't be fair on her.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Sensible lad, Cloggers. 


p.s. a giant rabbit could easily jump to the floor of a desk. Ours at work make really surprising leaps from standing still


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

cloggers said:


> She was feeding some of her animals incorrect food, and not all the enclosures were set up well.
> At the end of the day people are passionate about the animals they keep and seeing someone keep them in a way that could make them ill is upsetting. Its a public forum, people are always going to state their opinions, not always in the nicest way. I don't think she was remotely capable of keeping the 88 reptiles she had. The commentary over the documentary made the snake out to be an aggressive animal that deliberately bit then tried to 'attack' its owner which again upset people.
> There have already been campaigns from the APA and other societies that snakes over a certain size and specific species should be banned in a similar fashion to the DDA. That show certainly didn't make big snake owners look good, it didn't make any snake owners look good to be quite honest. The last thing we need is bad publicity.


The fuss that I saw on the thread was when she fed one of her reptiles a worm and people told her that the reptile was going to die of dehydration. That's a bit OTT, isn't it? We all give our animals treats from time to time. Of course my dog would die if she only ever ate blackberries, and of course my soft furs would die if they only ever ate yoghurt. But they don't. These are just very, VERY rare treats.

Nikki cannot control the commentary or how the show was edited, so I think it's unfair to blame her when you should know that only the most 'dramatic' bits end up on the show. As for the snake biting her deliberately, that's not debatable. Of course the snake bit her on purpose.

This forum has lots of very knowledgeable people on it, but we seem to forget manners and the fact that there is a real person that we're talking to somewhere out there. Nikki got 15 pages of people saying she wasn't capable of looking after her animals. It may seem harmless enough, but she saw it, and very few people apologized. 
I don't understand why it's so difficult for some people to say things in a kinder way. Instead of saying something like "You can't care for your animals and you're being selfish by giving snake keepers a bad name", maybe say something like "I know you care for your animals, but I'm not happy with the fact that you did ______ and _____ with them. (go on to say why and actually EDUCATE her)".


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Sensible lad, Cloggers.
> 
> 
> p.s. a giant rabbit could easily jump to the floor of a desk. Ours at work make really surprising leaps from standing still


lass :whistling2: but I'll forgive you :lol2:



elmthesofties said:


> The fuss that I saw on the thread was when she fed one of her reptiles a worm and people told her that the reptile was going to die of dehydration. That's a bit OTT, isn't it? We all give our animals treats from time to time. Of course my dog would die if she only ever ate blackberries, and of course my soft furs would die if they only ever ate yoghurt. But they don't. These are just very, VERY rare treats.
> 
> Nikki cannot control the commentary or how the show was edited, so I think it's unfair to blame her when you should know that only the most 'dramatic' bits end up on the show. As for the snake biting her deliberately, that's not debatable. Of course the snake bit her on purpose.


It was also the condition of the animal, not just the worm, but I don't own boscs so I'll leave that to the experts. I didn't agree with the 3/4 corns in one viv but oh well, thats each to their own. 

I'm not blaming her for the commentary, and by deliberately biting I meant they made it out like it was trying to savage her and rip her head off or something. I know it bit her on purpose. But then again don't take a bad tempered snake you've only had for a few weeks to the vet for the sake of a tv show.

At the end of the day, nearly everyone on this forum watched essex jungle and saw that reptile/exotic owners were made to look like idiots, everyone should know by now that we never come across well on tv, so why bother, your always gunna be made out to look a freak.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry Cloggers:blush:

Also makes me laugh how people think chucking a sheet over a python makes them think it can't see them and rendering it harmless.

HELLO.......HEAT SENSITIVE PITS!:lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

when i had a read through the snake section thread i was surprised no one commented on the 2 corn snakes in the viv with a load of eggs round em?? i dont have anything to do with the oh's snakes but i do know he has a tub with a hole in where they lay em and he puts them in an incubator after they have been laided.

i dont think the woman has that big rabbit sat on her desk all day it would be full of poo, would chew all the wires and knock stuff over.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Meh, I thought it was OK...
I was actually impressed she fed the bosc a worm, they're high in calcium, nutritious, one of the best feeder inverts, and so many people think that lizards only feed on crickets and meal worms as that's all the shops sell. What were people saying about that being bad?

The buffalo in the house was silly... Throughout I was thinking 'they don't do that every day' I bet they rarely if ever let the buffalo in the house, the rabbit on the desk, take the pouched rat for a walk...

I didn't think the burm seemed particularly ill-mannered either... yeh it bit her once after they were faffing about with it for ages, they seemed nervous and left the woman to do everything by herself, and I bet it was a heavy snake! Before that she was stroking it's face.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> Sensible lad, Cloggers.
> 
> 
> p.s. a giant rabbit could easily jump to the floor of a desk. Ours at work make really surprising leaps from standing still


Oops! :lol: Although simple mistake to make given Chloe's avatar - I made it too! :lol:

I'm sure the rabbit could easily jump to the floor, if it was fit, healthy and a sensible weight - I just felt the rabbit was carrying a lot of unnecessary fat which could put more pressure on its joint while landing.


elmthesofties said:


> The fuss that I saw on the thread was when she fed one of her reptiles a worm and people told her that the reptile was going to die of dehydration. That's a bit OTT, isn't it? We all give our animals treats from time to time.


I read that whole thread and I didn't think she was being corrected purely for feeding the worm, she was being corrected because the bosc appeared to be dehydrated and she was stating that a bosc doesn't need any humidity. Also that she wouldn't use a substrate that didn't appeal to her, but it's not about her surely??


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

My comment was, as above, in regard to the weight of the rabbit (he weighed more than the child in the film clip) as he landed on the floor from the desk.


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

elmthesofties said:


> The fuss that I saw on the thread was when she fed one of her reptiles a worm and people told her that the reptile was going to die of dehydration. That's a bit OTT, isn't it? We all give our animals treats from time to time. Of course my dog would die if she only ever ate blackberries, and of course my soft furs would die if they only ever ate yoghurt. But they don't. These are just very, VERY rare treats.
> 
> Nikki cannot control the commentary or how the show was edited, so I think it's unfair to blame her when you should know that only the most 'dramatic' bits end up on the show. As for the snake biting her deliberately, that's not debatable. Of course the snake bit her on purpose.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. It's not about whether she was right or wrong it's how she was treated. How do you expect someone to listen and consider changing their ways when they are being ridiculed and insulted rather than pushing them politely in the right direction.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Apologies for resurrecting an old thread and possibly prematurely ripping the plaster from the wound, but I heard on the grapevine that the burmese python in question is sadly now dead 

Just thought people might want to know how the story ended.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Apologies for resurrecting an old thread and possibly prematurely ripping the plaster from the wound, but I heard on the grapevine that the burmese python in question is sadly now dead
> 
> Just thought people might want to know how the story ended.


Where did you hear this from? Cos last time i heard, Mila had calmed right down since the documentary?

EDIT: NVM. Just seen her profile page. Its true.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

does it say how/why she died?


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Drayvan said:


> does it say how/why she died?


Respiratory Infection I think.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Rhianna.J said:


> Respiratory Infection I think.


Well she was kept on the kitchen floor.....a room that usually has an outside door. Not wholly surprising.:whistling2:


----------



## nathans (Nov 28, 2012)

Unsurprisingly its the shock value that continues to make these ridiculous doc's


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

nathans said:


> Unsurprisingly its the shock value that continues to make these ridiculous doc's


With all due respect, Nathan, I disagree there. It's the people that are queuing up to get their 15 minutes of fame that allows the producers to continue to make these ridiculous docs. EVERYONE that keeps exotics KNOWS that they'll be painted in a weird light at best. So If they were cut off at the source and every exotic keeper refused to do them, then they wouldn't be able to make them!

After all, I bet that in spite of the roasting she got and the regret she showed, the reptile lady with the now dead python will probably have _"AS SEEN ON TV"_ splashed all over the promotional material for her animal encounter business!


----------



## Reptile Sales North East (Oct 3, 2011)

I would like to thank those who have stuck up for me on here and showed me some respect. It is much appreciated so thank you.
I feel a lot better knowing there are genuine and nice people on here. 
Mila did pass away just recently due to RI days before her vets appointment.
I feel I have lost a big part of my life and it has torn me up inside.
I am glad that I managed to tame her right down over the months after the programme. She was like an angel when she came out for a wander around the house, she would let me sit in the vivarium with her for cuddles and had such a pleasant temperament.
It took a while to get her used to me but she got there in the end and I am happy to have managed to give her affection without so much as a hiss.
She was a spectacular snake and gave me so much joy. 
Now that I have shared this, I wish for the judgemental haters to back off and to go make someone else's life hell. Bet you are happy she is in a better place and out of my care...
Guess I will start getting crap and blame for her death now.


----------



## Reptile Sales North East (Oct 3, 2011)

cloggers said:


> The reptile lass was a bit of a prat tbf, she stated in the thread in the snake section that she took Mila to the vets because the production team had asked her to for the show, even though she knew she was bad tempered. No way on earth was it 16 foot. And her mother saying she wanted it pts had my mum raging never mind me.
> 
> The cat people I though were sweet but ended up looking like nutters.
> The wolfhound people again seemed lovely and clearly cared
> ...


I'm a prat?
Time to lower myself to your level and play your game then...
I think you are an arrogant, head up your own arse prick, that needs to get a life and face the world with a more positive outlook rather than sitting arguing with a television because it isn't showing you what you want...
Maybe I am being a bit judgemental and immature now but hey...isn't everyone on here doing that to me?
Time for a taste of your own medicine guys...
Give me as much crap as you want or go open ANOTHER thread elsewhere to slag me off but I will just keep spamming it until you all get bored.
It is about time someone stood their ground and faced the backstabbers and idiots on here...


----------



## Reptile Sales North East (Oct 3, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Well she was kept on the kitchen floor.....a room that usually has an outside door. Not wholly surprising.:whistling2:


Yeah, you are so right there like.
Never heard of tubular heaters and heat mats before, just dumped her on the cold floor with nothing underneath. No radiators in that room, no underfloor heating so no doubt she was freezing cold.
Oh and that door funnily enough opens up into a heated conservator? Last time I checked anyway but I will double check just in case you are a right!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I can understand you getting defensive (although as a business owner, with a public image to uphold, maybe your choice of language should have been modified), but surely you can't expect to have received the warmest reception after appearing on the programme? These shows always always _always_ paint exotic keepers to be nutters/freaks/stupid/wasters/hoarders/wannabe-hardmen/etc, so by taking part in one, it only serves to tarnish us all with the same brush. Sorry to say this, but I've yet to see one of those shows starring a really eloquent, smartly turned out, brilliantly knowledgeable amateur keeper, painting a good positive image.

I'm _truly_ sorry to hear about the death of the python, really I am. But you can't be surprised that people are speculating about it on here after watching the show.....a show that _you chose_ to appear on, laying yourself wide open to criticism from Joe Public. Apart from anything else, the snake hadn't been with you for very long, so _something_ must've been amiss.

It's like celebrities that walk the red carpet and crave publicity one minute, but then moan when the papps are outside their door the next day. You can't _really_ have your cake and eat it.


----------



## Reptile Sales North East (Oct 3, 2011)

I had her for a year since the programme. 
As for seeking for attention and trying to put myself in the limelight...you couldn't be more wrong. If I seriously wanted that then I would have aimed for a different career but I just wanted to share my passion and show everyone the beauty of reptiles.
I don't deserve any judgemental crap thrown at me but I knew this forum would be the place for people to have a good slag off session so I came on here to set things straight.
I am not the type of person to hide in the corner and cry, I will defend myself the whole way in any means possible.
People who know me, know what I am like and stand by me. I am not spineless and will continue spamming this thread until everyone backs off and leaves me alone.
Not that I give a crap what people say about me or what they think, as everybody knows this place is just another chat room to slag people off, get all critical and ride around on their high horses but I will not back down on my say.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Or you could just let the thread die, or ask a mod to close it.

Or is that not as much fun as doing an argument to death?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am not a snake person but isn't their environment the cause of RI in snakes?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Reptile Sales North East said:


> I will continue spamming this thread until everyone backs off and leaves me alone.


Then why have you bothered resurrecting a thread that's been dead for a couple of weeks? Colour me cynical, but it smells to me like you enjoy "the limelight" you claim to avoid.:whistling2:


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't keep reps, but I will say you had balls to take on a snake as big as Mila was- and with her history. I will also say you're a daft young girl. As I have been in the past with mental horses. 

You CHOSE to film your experience with her and it was negative. We all have negative experiences with our chosen passion. All we saw was how daft you were to take the snake to the vet on that given day and I don't have any idea whether the film crew said you did or you didn't have to take it on that day, but either way you were wrong. 

if the thing needed a checkup the vet should have come to you. I'm sure a vet could have a better measure of the health of an animal if it wasn't stressed out to death and covered in a duvet cover. as I said- I don't keep reptiles, but I know they have heat sensory pads and know exactly where the hell you are, duvet cover or not.

I'm not directly having a go at you here- You're young and you have experience yet to get under your belt, but as for ''Give me as much crap as you want or go open ANOTHER thread elsewhere to slag me off but I will just keep spamming it until you all get bored.''

well that's just silly. I've never found this whole site to be anything other than informative, and I keep telling my friends and others that if they have a oet problem, reptile or no, to open a thread on here as I have found everyone to be consistently helpful and encouraging rather than patronising and smug. 

Maybe you should take it on the chin that you cocked up, and you couldn't care for the snake in the way you would have wished. Instead you threatened people with spam. Oh NO! Not SPAM??! 

I wish you the best in your ventures, but I reckon you should trust the expertise of people on this site. I have and I'm a newbie with loads of animals I have now and I have nothing but genuine help. And I didnt get bitten on telly.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well said! :2thumb:


----------

